# Milliamps



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently bought a rotary laser level kit from Gumtree, the kit included a sonar distance measure, a stud detector, and a 400mm standard laser level.

The rotary level proved to be faulty and wouldn't work properly, the rotating bit didn't really want to cooperate.

I contacted the seller who very kindly refunded my money including postage, and told me to throw it in a skip.

Well I'm not into landfill and thought I'd investigate further seeing as I had nothing to lose even if I broke it, as it happened the stud detector and sonar measurer didn't seem to work either.

On stripping it down, it proved to be a very slack belt drive, so I got a 20p belt from the Hi Fi bod down in the village and proceeded with the repair, I put it back together and inserted 4 AA batteries, and turned it on, whoosh it went around and around, but the laser was very dim, so I assumed the batteries Energizers were not up to the job, as they quickly slowed down, more umph needed methought, I have a Maplins 500ma regulated PSU so coerced that into service via a 2.1 adapter, but this seems not to have enough umph either.

I'm a bit stuck now as to the best way to proceed, any ideas, as I can't find any relevant specs on the motor or laser.


----------



## gerardjanice (May 1, 2005)

Sling it in the bin!


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It probably takes well over one amp, if not two to get it all going. Try tapping off the required voltage from a 12 volt car battery at the cell interlinks. 
If it smokes binnit!

C.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I would guess you are short on the amps - but from your title I guess you think so too!
I would try something about 2 amps for this task.
If it seems to work but only very weakly, that would seem to suggest that it just a question of power.
Certainly wouldn't bin it until I had tried 8) 
Patrick


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

AA Duracells are on average 2.5Ah so give them a go, if your right you'll get an hours worth if it still don't work then bin it there is a fault!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

gerardjanice said:


> Sling it in the bin!


Spoken like a true waster :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

